# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik eet minder vlees vanwege het risico dat er paardenvlees in zit

## Leontien

> De Nederlandse Voedsel- en Warenautoriteit (NVWA) heeft in het onderzoek naar paardenvlees tot dusverre twee overtreders aangetroffen. Het gaat om een partij rundvleessnippers en een gehaktbal.


nu.nl

Uit onderzoeken blijkt dus dat er paardenvlees zit in producten waarbij dat niet op de etiketten staan. Eet jij daardoor nu minder vlees?

Breng je stem uit en licht eventueel hieronder toe!

----------


## dotito

Ik eet daarom niet minder vlees/paardenvlees zou niet weten waarom. Als je moest weten wat er allemaal in andere voedingsmiddelen zitten, en ook niet vermeld staat wat erin zit? Daar zou een mens pas echt van versteld staan!

----------


## guillaume

beter helemaaal geen vlees, de wereld is er aan toe !!!!

----------


## schuu942

Hoe spannend kan je het maken...!!!!

----------


## marcel47

Nee, ik heb niks tegen paardenvlees en het is ook nog gezonder als varkens en rundvlees.

----------


## Maureen57

Eigenlijk vind ik dat ik als koper/burger ervan uit moet kunnen gaan dat ik krijg wat ik koop. Ik merk dat burgers zich in alle bochten wringen terwijl de frauduleuze verkopers vrijuit gaan. De verkopers moeten aangepakt worden. Nu zijn de bugers de dupe en dat is niet fair

----------


## Bartje72

Zoals zo vaak wordt ook hier niet het hele verhaal verteld in de media. Met paardenvlees is op zich niets aan de hand, maar feit is wel dat er veel sportpaarden eindigen in de consumptie (met vervalste papieren) en dat is wel een probleem. Voor sportpaarden geld een heel ander beleid voor wat betreft diergeneesmiddelen en wachttijden er op.
Ik eet er niet minder vlees om, maar houdt wel in de gaten wat ik eet.

----------


## Maureen57

Bedankt voor de update Bart. Dat is dus ook bedrog. Welke verkoper kan je nog vertrouwen?

----------


## vrijejongen

_Ik eet dagelijks vlees en vis. Ik wil wel graag weten van welk dier dit komt. Ook al zit er maar 1 % ander vlees in. Het beduvelen van consumenten (door bijvoorbeeld runderproducten te mengen met andere waren zonder dit op de verpakking duidelijk te vermelden)_ moet zwaar(der) gestraft worden.
Ik moet leveranciers kunnen vertrouwen!

----------


## Maureen57

Volkomen mee eens vrije jongen. Je zal maar ergens allergisch voor zijn en het staat niet vermeld.Wat gebeurt er dan als je ziek word? leveranciers moeten gestraft worden, want dit is officieel oplichting.

----------


## schuu942

Ik eet minder vlees om dat ik het niet meer kan betalen..!!

----------


## zetel

Ik eet maar heel weinig vlees uit de supermarkt. Ik ben jager en haal mijn vlees uit de natuur. Zodoende weet ik precies waar het vandaan komt; het dier heeft een vrij leven gehad, er is geen enkele stof aan het vlees toegevoegd, het is mager en het smaakt heerlijk.

----------


## gerdalimpens

paardenvlees? Heerlijk.

Wat is de big deal, behalve dan dat het zonder vergunningen is gemengd met ander vlees.
Ik denk dat we veel slechtere dingen kunnen eten dan paardenvlees.

----------


## fokk6725

Je wordt heus niet ziek van paardevlees hoor!

----------

